# Giant rabbit died of fit



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I lost my giant continential rabbit last week I am so upset he was only 1 and a half years old he was my baby with so much personality, he lived indoors with us so he is greatly missed by us and the dog

We were away on holiday and the lady who looked after him is the breeder who I bought him off of, she only had him for a couple of days then she said he was poorly so she took him to the vet and he had a fit while she was there with him at the vets and he died.

Can anyone tell me is this common in rabbits or is it because he is a giant rabbit, does anyone know the cause.

I would appreciate the feedback, I would like another rabbit but for one I can never replace him, and also I am scared if I got another giant it will happen again or was I just very unlucky


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

violets934 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I lost my giant continential rabbit last week I am so upset he was only 1 and a half years old he was my baby with so much personality, he lived indoors with us so he is greatly missed by us and the dog
> 
> ...


Sorry no advice but just could not read of your devasting news and run.

I am so sorry for your loss 

RIP young bun

Hop free over that rainbow bridge.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

violets934 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I lost my giant continential rabbit last week I am so upset he was only 1 and a half years old he was my baby with so much personality, he lived indoors with us so he is greatly missed by us and the dog
> 
> ...


Hi there, I'm sorry you lost your rabbit 

R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bunny  so sad..

...you say he was ill?? do you know in what way? had he been up to date with his Myxi and VHD jabs?


----------



## Sefra22 (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry about your precious bunny. I had a house rabbit who died from a seizure about 8 years ago. She seemed perfectly healthy one day, and the next she was very lethargic. We took her to an emergency Veterinary clinic where she had a seizure as soon as the doc took her out of the carrier. She died about 15 minutes later, and the doctor said there was nothing we could have done because it happened so fast and there were no signs of illness. She was 3 years old. 

Lisa


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for all your feedback!

The lady says that he was completely fine having fun then suddenly got lethargic and dashed him to the vet (happened very quickly)

He was upto date with all jabs yes.

:confused1:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

violets934 said:


> Thank you for all your feedback!
> 
> The lady says that he was completely fine having fun then suddenly got lethargic and dashed him to the vet (happened very quickly)
> 
> ...


mmmm... very hard to say why it happened then.. could be just one of those things sadly


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

I lost Hope the beggining of this year because of a fit. He was poorly when I got home from work(was fine in the morn) and he had GI stasis, I took him to the vets and got him the same treatment that worked the time before, all very hopefull. Brought him home and left him in the carrier while I was setting up the indoor cage, heard him thumping and he was having a fit, he died in my arms 30seconds later 
But I have had alot of rabbits and he is the only one I have had fit, so its not all that common. He also wasnt a giant.

RIP little bun. Run free at rainbow bridge.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry for your loss, it seems they still know so little about rabbits, that any kind of fits are very hard to diagnose, have you tried the rabbit rehome forum? they might be able to help.


----------



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> I lost Hope the beggining of this year because of a fit. He was poorly when I got home from work(was fine in the morn) and he had GI stasis, I took him to the vets and got him the same treatment that worked the time before, all very hopefull. Brought him home and left him in the carrier while I was setting up the indoor cage, heard him thumping and he was having a fit, he died in my arms 30seconds later
> But I have had alot of rabbits and he is the only one I have had fit, so its not all that common. He also wasnt a giant.
> ...


Sorry to hear your loss its very upsetting I know x x


----------

